# Inositol for OCD



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

Has anyone on here used Inositol for OCD and found it effective? I'm curious because I've read that it's supposed to be pretty effective for this condition. I was on 18 grams of it (powder form) for at least a couple of months and found it hardly did anything for me (maybe a subtle effect). Just wondering why it didn't have much of an effect on me. 

I've seen a P-doc a handful of times recently and when I mentioned this to him, he seemed pretty surprised that I was on such a high dose.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

If inositol didnt work you may try NAC, i found that it ook the edge of my OCD. If you search you can find a thread called "nac working for OCD".


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> If inositol didnt work you may try NAC, i found that it ook the edge of my OCD. If you search you can find a thread called "nac working for OCD".


Thanks for advice, crazyMed. I actually read that thread a while back which is one reason I decided to try NAC. I'm currently using the Jarrow sustained release 600 mg. Hard to say if it's doing much. I'm currently taking 1800 mg - 2400 mg daily.


----------

